# 1953 roadmaster luxury liner



## Durfmeyer (May 31, 2020)

Here’s my roadmaster luxury liner.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 31, 2020)

Cool! AI like the decals!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 5, 2020)

Man that is sweet


----------



## Durfmeyer (Jul 18, 2020)

Today I worked a little bit on this one. Tires were the originals and very worn out. I added these green tires and cleaned and greased both of the hubs. Hoping it rides as little smoother now.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice green bike. Good job on the fenders


----------



## TieDye (Jul 19, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## vincev (Jul 19, 2020)

Really liken the bike but would rather see aged white walls.Would really make this bike pop.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 19, 2020)

Tires are a very cool addition , nice job  !!!!!!!


----------



## Rat Pilot (Jul 29, 2020)

Very cool! One of my favorite bikes!


----------



## Durfmeyer (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s been a fun bike. I bought it for myself but told the wife it was for her. LOL


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm not really into green bikes or colored tires, other than black but I really like what you've done with this.    
Enjoy!


----------



## manuel rivera (Jul 30, 2020)

Awesome green!


----------



## Durfmeyer (Jul 30, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I'm not really into green bikes or colored tires, other than black but I really like what you've done with this.
> Enjoy!




Thanks! I’m with you on the colored tires, got these green ones for 20.00 so I had to try it out.


----------



## Kstone (Jul 30, 2020)

That bike is an absolute heart throb


----------



## Rat Pilot (Jul 30, 2020)

This is one of those bikes if you told me about it I’d be like “Ehh, I don’t know?”  But seeing it - it just flat works!
Good job!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 31, 2020)

Durfmeyer said:


> Thanks! I’m with you on the colored tires, got these green ones for 20.00 so I had to try it out.





That's great! I love a bargain. Nice job with this bike! 

(And you can probably ride it as much as you like, being you got it for your wife, until she starts asking "When do *I *get to ride *my *bike?" You may have to back off a bit then.   )


----------

